# Comment brancher une clef USB sur un IPad ?



## michelS (7 Février 2015)

Bonjour ,

Est il possible et avec quel adaptateur , de brancher une clef USB sur un IPad , afin de pouvoir lire de la musique , ou voir des films stockés dessus ? 

Faut il installer une application ? 

Merci et désole si le sujet a été traite , je n'ai pas vu .

Bonne journee


----------



## adixya (7 Février 2015)

Je ne sais pas si ça existe pour les clés usb mais il y a des disques durs wifi qui font ça aujourd'hui, pour étendre la capacité de stockage des ibidules :

http://www.01net.com/tests-comparat...-wi-fi-pour-smartphones-et-tablettes-295.html


----------



## michelS (7 Février 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si ça existe pour les clés usb mais il y a des disques durs wifi qui font ça aujourd'hui, pour étendre la capacité de stockage des ibidules :
> 
> http://www.01net.com/tests-comparat...-wi-fi-pour-smartphones-et-tablettes-295.html


Salut ,
En fait , en déplacement , j'ai pas de wifi , donc c'est juste pour écouter de la musique ou voir un film .
Pour les films , il me semble qu'il faut les convertir en MP4 pour pouvoir les lire non ? 
En fait si quelqu'un me propose de voir un film ou d'écouter de la musique sur la te lette , exsiste t il un adaptateur pour cela , ou une appli de conversion ?


----------



## adixya (7 Février 2015)

Pour les films il y a (avait) vlc ou bien encore infuse pour lire des vidéos de tout format en les stockant sur l'iPad.
Vlc devrait bientôt revenir.

Les disques durs wifi créent leur propre mini réseau wifi pour créer la liaison avec la tablette. Ça remplace un câble quoi. Donc on s'en fout complètement qu'il y ait un réseau wifi dans le coin.

Pour mettre des fichiers sur l'iPad, soit tu utilises la synchronisation iTunes avec les applis musique et vidéos mais manifestement ce n'est pas ce que tu cherches et c'est bien compréhensible vu que c'est contraignant.
Sinon tu peux utiliser des applis non Apple de musique et de vidéo (je t'ai cité vlc et infuse) mais il faudra passer par le logiciel iTunes pour transférer les fichiers. Donc il faudra un Pc ou Mac à proximité.

Sinon pour mettre un fichier au débotté, tu peux les mettre sur un de ces disques durs wifi dont on parlait.
Ou bien copier la musique ou la vidéo sur Google drive ou Dropbox et y accéder via les applis correspondantes.

Mais il n'y a pas a ma connaissance de système type clé usb pour une lecture directe.


----------



## gmaa (7 Février 2015)

J'utilise un adaptateur. 
Fait une recherche "kit de connection pour iPad".
Je ne lis pas de film...Mon "besoin" était sauvegarde.


----------



## adixya (7 Février 2015)

Ah j'ai trouvé ça sur 01net : sandisk iexpand !
http://www.sandisk.fr/products/mobile/ixpand/


----------



## Fangfang (8 Février 2015)

Salut,

Est-ce qu'un adaptateur Lightning vers Usb + appli VLC vers ipad ne suffit pas ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## adixya (8 Février 2015)

Non, je ne pense pas. Le seul truc qui marche c'est pour les photos il me semble.


----------



## Fangfang (8 Février 2015)

quelle solution existe ?
souhait : lire un .avi sur ipad sans transfert ou synchro, juste en adaptant un clé USB sur mon ipad

Merci d'avance, je cherche un peu partout


----------



## Optimistic2 (8 Février 2015)

Il y a des boîtiers comme celui-ci:
Macally WifiSD
Port USB et lecteur de carte SD.
C'est ce que j'utilise, principalement pour regarder des films et j'en suis très content.
Il faut des applis capables de faire des connections via Samba (SMB).
Pour les films, Oplayer, AcePlayer...


----------



## michelS (9 Février 2015)

Salut ,

Donc , la seule solution est un boîtier externe wifi , mais donc pas besoin de connections car il crée son propre wifi .
Et télécharger l'application qui va avec .
C'est pas bon marché mais il n'y a que ça , donc ça merite une réflexion 


Besoin de jailbreaker pour ça ou pas ?


----------



## adixya (9 Février 2015)

Je ne pense pas que des constructeurs ayant pignon sur rue s'amuseraient a faire des accessoires qui nécessiteraient un jailbreak...


----------



## michelS (9 Février 2015)

Salut ,

Merci pour les réponses ,
Quand je pense que le vendeur Apple de la Fnac Marseille centre bourse m'a dit que Apple ne faisait pas ce cordon mais par contre trouvable sur le net chez  belkin dans les 40 euros , j'ai bien envie de retourner le voir car il m'a pris pour une bille le type . De plus pas d'explication pour telecharger une application ou autre . 


Bon , c'est pas grave , je vais creuser cette piste 

Bonne journee


----------



## Optimistic2 (9 Février 2015)

Pas besoin de Jailbreak.
Les applis fournis avec ce genre de boîtier sont en général assez sommaires, je ne l'utilise que pour le configurer mais pas pour acceder aux documents.
Je trouve le prix assez raisonnable, environ 60€, et le gros avantage est le côté relativement ouvert, on peut connecter un disque dur, une clé USB, une carte SD, et une petite fonction intéressante, on connecte l'iPad ou même un ordi (jusqu'à 5 appareils en simultané) dessus, et dans l'appli fourni, on peut également rester connecté sur sa box internet.


----------



## DoBiDevelopper (11 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part, j'ai acheté récemment chez Mac Way (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29...e-partage-multimedia-et-batterie-externe.html) pour 59,90 euros, un boitier qui permet d'y connecter un iPad et une clef USB, pour transférer dans les 2 sens des fichiers photos, ou videos, ou de type document (PDF, texte, etc ...).
Il a aussi un port carte SD, et un port Ethernet.
Il permet aussi de recharger l'iPad.
Il tient dans la poche, et est très léger.

Cordialement


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2015)

Ce lien ne va nulle part


----------



## boddy (11 Février 2015)

DoBiDevelopper a dit:


> j'ai acheté récemment chez Mac Way (http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29...e-partage-multimedia-et-batterie-externe.html)



Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacGé

Ton lien ne fonctionne pas...
Tu peux le remplacer ? Parce que ça m'intéresse...

Anonyme semble être intéressé aussi


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2015)

L'iPad Connection Kit vendu sur l'Apple Store fonctionne avec la carte d'acquisition de l'APN,
*mais pas avec une clef USB*, à cause du manque de jus. ils vendent les deux embouts ...
Ça fonctionne sans piles ...


----------



## gmaa (11 Février 2015)

Il doit s'agir de : 
Novodio Power'n Share - Boîtier de partage multimédia et batterie externe
(MacWay)


----------



## boddy (11 Février 2015)

Ou ça :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29...e-a-cle-usb-16-go-lightning-et-micro-usb.html


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2015)

boddy a dit:


> Ou ça :
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29...e-a-cle-usb-16-go-lightning-et-micro-usb.html



Oups, repris ça fonctionne, sur ton message, non ...


----------



## boddy (11 Février 2015)

Bizarre ! MacWay fait des misères à tout le monde 
Bref, voilà :


----------



## DoBiDevelopper (11 Février 2015)

gmaa a dit:


> Il doit s'agir de :
> Novodio Power'n Share - Boîtier de partage multimédia et batterie externe
> (MacWay)



Oui tout à fait, il s'agit du Novodio Power'n Share.
Désolé pour le lien erroné.
Essayez celui-ci :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29...e-partage-multimedia-et-batterie-externe.html


----------



## boddy (11 Février 2015)

C'est pénible ces liens "morts" 

Merci pour ta réponse


----------



## DoBiDevelopper (11 Février 2015)

ça m'énerve ces liens; là je le saisis bien :
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/29...e-partage-multimedia-et-batterie-externe.html


----------



## boddy (11 Février 2015)

Que nenni 
Ce doit être le bug du jour de MacGé


----------



## Locke (11 Février 2015)

C'est ça que tu veux mettre ?



> http://www.macway.com/fr/searches?k...ier-de-partage-multimedia-et-batterie-externe



Y'a un petit bug de redirection quelque part, dans un autre forum sous XenForo, pas de problème.


----------



## boddy (11 Février 2015)

Bonjour Locke,

Ton lien ne fonctionne pas... tout comme celui que j'ai mis plus haut...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2015)

Bon avec toutes les réponses reçues, notre ami a le choix, non!!


----------



## cillab (11 Février 2015)

adixya a dit:


> Non, je ne pense pas. Le seul truc qui marche c'est pour les photos il me semble.




bonjour 
niet cela ne fonctionne pas méme avec  ladaptateur USB camera adapteur   réponse  le logiciel brancher est trop puissant


----------



## cillab (11 Février 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> L'iPad Connection Kit vendu sur l'Apple Store fonctionne avec la carte d'acquisition de l'APN,
> *mais pas avec une clef USB*, à cause du manque de jus. ils vendent les deux embouts ...
> Ça fonctionne sans piles ...




non il ne fonctionne pas pour le transfer avec la connection ligning il faut lui coller les anciens 30 broches  sinon pas d'importations


----------



## boddy (11 Février 2015)

Et celui que j'ai mis dans le post 22 ?
Il paraissait adapté à la demande initiale de michelS


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> non il ne fonctionne pas pour le transfer avec la connection ligning il faut lui coller les anciens 30 broches  sinon pas d'importations


Yes, j'en parlais vu que mon iPad est un des premiers sortis


----------



## asus27 (17 Février 2015)

Salut

Il existe cette clé usb pour iPhone/iPad où l'on peut y déposer les films et les visionner directement sans avoir à télécharger le film sur l'iTruc avant. 

http://www.iusbkey.com/fr/I-USBKey.html


----------



## cillab (17 Février 2015)

Anonyme a dit:


> L'iPad Connection Kit vendu sur l'Apple Store fonctionne avec la carte d'acquisition de l'APN,
> *mais pas avec une clef USB*, à cause du manque de jus. ils vendent les deux embouts ...
> Ça fonctionne sans piles ...





et encore pas avec tous les appareils  SAMSUNG NV7 OPS NON  KONICA MINOLTA DIMAGE Z2 OUI  

pour les transfers  c'est pire  le connecteur lightning DS card ne fonctionne pas sur IPAD AIR il faut lui raccorder l'ancien 30 broches  sd card 

les accesoires chez APPLE c'est une misére


----------



## cillab (18 Février 2015)

asus27 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Il existe cette clé usb pour iPhone/iPad où l'on peut y déposer les films et les visionner directement sans avoir à télécharger le film sur l'iTruc avant.
> 
> http://www.iusbkey.com/fr/I-USBKey.html


 
oui 80€ chez MACWAY ca fait cher la clef


----------



## lineakd (18 Février 2015)

@cillab, je crois bien que une de mes premières clés usb (une Sony de 64 mo), m'a coûté 100 euros.
Je viens de recevoir la leef ibridge de 16 go mais on doit toujours utiliser une app pour l'utiliser et elle est en usb2.


----------



## cillab (18 Février 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, je crois bien que une de mes premières clés usb (une Sony de 64 mo), m'a coûté 100 euros.
> Je viens de recevoir la leef ibridge de 16 go mais on doit toujours utiliser une app pour l'utiliser et elle est en usb2.




LACIE 64 GO USB 3  79€99  
dommage pas usb 3 pour ibridge


----------



## cillab (18 Février 2015)

@lineakd 
je me pose la question ? l'intérét de la clef usb si tu dois te servir d'une application
si tu mets 100€ de plus tu a un dd wifi que tu connecte en partage de connection et 1TO qui ne vont pas encombrer ton ipad
tu lis tout tes films avec VLC ou autres c'est ce que je fais   DD1TO WIFI LACIE FUEL


----------



## lineakd (18 Février 2015)

@cillab, je n'aime pas utiliser les apps de seagate.
Je voulais simplement tester ce genre de périphérique sur les idevices après avoir lu cet article. 
Oui, j'ai aussi un disque dur wifi, un nas, un petit boîtier qui me permet de pluguer des clés usb, microsd ou un disque dur et j'accède aux données en passant par le réseau wifi de ce petit boîtier.


----------



## cillab (18 Février 2015)

lineakd a dit:


> @cillab, je n'aime pas utiliser les apps de seagate.
> Je voulais simplement tester ce genre de périphérique sur les idevices après avoir lu cet article.
> Oui, j'ai aussi un disque dur wifi, un nas, un petit boîtier qui me permet de pluguer des clés usb, microsd ou un disque dur et j'accède aux données en passant par le réseau wifi de ce petit boîtier.


 


@lineakd 

ok j'ais pigé mais perso je n'utilise pas leurs applications


----------



## boninmi (24 Février 2015)

asus27 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Il existe cette clé usb pour iPhone/iPad
> 
> http://www.iusbkey.com/fr/I-USBKey.html


Selon France 3 ce midi, la clef USB que tu cites ci-dessus, créée par des développeurs lyonnais (toute petite entreprise de trois personnes) est la seule à avoir reçu la certification d'Apple.


----------



## cillab (24 Février 2015)

boninmi a dit:


> Selon France 3 ce midi, la clef USB que tu cites ci-dessus, créée par des développeurs lyonnais (toute petite entreprise de trois personnes) est la seule à avoir reçu la certification d'Apple.



 merci pour ton lien je viens de les contacter car sur la photo je ne vois pas de connecteur Lightning


----------



## Nico1971 (24 Février 2015)

cillab a dit:


> merci pour ton lien je viens de les contacter car sur la photo je ne vois pas de connecteur Lightning


Apparement il faut l'adaptateur officiel Apple 30 pin, d'après ce qu'ils disent sur le site 
I*-USB*key fonctionne également (voir liste compatibilité) avec iPhone 6, iPhone 5, iPad Air, iPad mini, (...) en utilisant l'adaptateur officiel Apple 30-PIN / Lightning.


----------



## cillab (25 Février 2015)

je leurs aies envoyer un mail pas de réponse (je vais voir à la redoute)  lol


----------



## imerne (1 Mars 2015)

Comme autre solution il y a actuellement sur Amazon pour 35,99€ un lecteur de clé USB sans fil RAVPower 5-en-1 qui devrait probablement faire l'affaire. C'est une solution qui me tente quelqu'un a-t-il essayé ce produit avec un iPad Air ?


----------



## cillab (1 Mars 2015)

bonsoir IMERNE 
ca peut etre intéressant ,méme le prix est sympa il faut attendre les retours


----------



## Nico1971 (2 Mars 2015)

Pour ceux qui possèdent Yosemite sur Mac et iOS 8 sur iDevice il y a tout simplement AirDrop qui fait parfaitement son travail et gratuitement ;-)


----------



## imerne (2 Mars 2015)

Oui Cillab cela parait à première vue intéressant.

Oui Nico1971, AirDrop permet de partager des fichiers beaucoup plus facilement entre les produits Apple compatibles, mais la question je crois était comment brancher et lire une clé USB sur un iPad.


----------



## cillab (2 Mars 2015)

imerne a dit:


> Oui Cillab cela parait à première vue intéressant.
> 
> Oui Nico1971, AirDrop permet de partager des fichiers beaucoup plus facilement entre les produits Apple compatibles, mais la question je crois était comment brancher et lire une clé USB sur un iPad.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------

